# MIlan: c'è un compratore. Elliott al lavoro.



## admin (23 Marzo 2019)

Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 23 marzo, Elliott sta portando avanto le trattative per la cessione del Milan con un nuovo acquirente. Un advisor starebbe studiando il dossier. Il nome dell'eventuale acquirente è sconosciuto.

L'advisor secondo Repubblica è Bank of America


----------



## admin (23 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 23 marzo, Elliott sta portando avanto le trattative per la cessione del Milan con un nuovo acquirente. Un advisor starebbe studiando il dossier. Il nome dell'eventuale acquirente è sconosciuto.
> 
> L'advisor secondo Repubblica è Bank of America



Ci riportano in Champions e ci rivendono subito?

Vediamo....


----------



## Cenzo (23 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ci riportano in Champions e ci rivendono subito?
> 
> Vediamo....


 
O ci rivendono subito se non ci portano in Champions? 

Vediamo....


----------



## andreima (23 Marzo 2019)

No io non ci voglio credere piuttosto uno che prenda una fetta e metta tanti soldi.di nuovo una società nuova sarebbe il tracollo


----------



## vannu994 (23 Marzo 2019)

andreima ha scritto:


> No io non ci voglio credere piuttosto uno che prenda una fetta e metta tanti soldi.di nuovo una società nuova sarebbe il tracollo



Ma sai il problema sorgerebbe nel momento in cui decidessero di mandare Via Leo, Paolo e tutto il nuovo staff, un po' come successe con il cinese. Se la struttura rimane questa e cambia solo chi mette i soldi penso che ai giocatori cambierebbe poco. Vediamo. Comunque a sentire Elliot il loro è un progetto su più anni, quindi al momento fatico a credere in una vendita nel breve termine, a meno che non sia arrivata un'offerta irrinunciabile...


----------



## Giangy (23 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 23 marzo, Elliott sta portando avanto le trattative per la cessione del Milan con un nuovo acquirente. Un advisor starebbe studiando il dossier. Il nome dell'eventuale acquirente è sconosciuto.
> 
> L'advisor secondo Repubblica è Bank of America



Sempre nomi sconosciuti... mi aspetto la smentita o la non conferma tra poche ore.


----------



## Albijol (23 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 23 marzo, Elliott sta portando avanto le trattative per la cessione del Milan con un nuovo acquirente. Un advisor starebbe studiando il dossier. Il nome dell'eventuale acquirente è sconosciuto.
> 
> L'advisor secondo Repubblica è Bank of America




Speriamo si tratti di Usmanov


----------



## Ruuddil23 (23 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 23 marzo, Elliott sta portando avanto le trattative per la cessione del Milan con un nuovo acquirente. Un advisor starebbe studiando il dossier. Il nome dell'eventuale acquirente è sconosciuto.
> 
> L'advisor secondo Repubblica è Bank of America





vannu994 ha scritto:


> Ma sai il problema sorgerebbe nel momento in cui decidessero di mandare Via Leo, Paolo e tutto il nuovo staff, un po' come successe con il cinese. Se la struttura rimane questa e cambia solo chi mette i soldi penso che ai giocatori cambierebbe poco. Vediamo. Comunque a sentire Elliot il loro è un progetto su più anni, quindi al momento fatico a credere in una vendita nel breve termine, a meno che non sia arrivata un'offerta irrinunciabile...



Anch'io penso così sulla situazione dirigenziale e credo pure che non sia ancora il momento di una rivendita che in ogni caso sappiamo avverrà prima o poi. Credo sia roba di un paio di anni ancora o al più presto l'anno prossimo, se dovessimo essere in Champions e con una posizione abbastanza consolidata. In questo caso la dirigenza avrebbe agito bene e verrebbe probabilmente confermata.

Comunque non so te, ma ormai ogni volta che leggo ste notizie di compratori misteriosi, advisor e due diligence ho i brividi lungo la schiena.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (23 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 23 marzo, Elliott sta portando avanto le trattative per la cessione del Milan con un nuovo acquirente. Un advisor starebbe studiando il dossier. Il nome dell'eventuale acquirente è sconosciuto.
> 
> L'advisor secondo Repubblica è Bank of America



Strana come tempistica.., in tal caso credo che il compratore avesse gia' un accordo con elliot da tempo


----------



## vannu994 (23 Marzo 2019)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Anch'io penso così sulla situazione dirigenziale e credo pure che non sia ancora il momento di una rivendita che in ogni caso sappiamo avverrà prima o poi. Credo sia roba di un paio di anni ancora o al più presto l'anno prossimo, se dovessimo essere in Champions e con una posizione abbastanza consolidata. In questo caso la dirigenza avrebbe agito bene e verrebbe probabilmente confermata.
> 
> Comunque non so te, ma ormai *ogni volta che leggo ste notizie di compratori misteriosi, advisor e due diligence ho i brividi lungo la schiena*.



Ci è andata talmente male l'ultima volta che ormai si fa veramente fatica ad essere ottimisti. Con Lì abbiamo veramente toccato il fondo ora speriamo di essere nella fase iniziale del salto di cui parla Paolo.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (23 Marzo 2019)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Ci è andata talmente male l'ultima volta che ormai si fa veramente fatica ad essere ottimisti. Con Lì abbiamo veramente toccato il fondo ora speriamo di essere nella fase iniziale del salto di cui parla Paolo.



Gà...in più c'era già stata la pantomima Mr. Bee e nell'ultima fase del cinese la sceneggiata di Commisso e del fantomatico compratore asiatico...i Ricketts sembravano più seri ma vai a capire se era così. Ne abbiamo passate tante, meritiamo una certa serenità.


----------



## EmmePi (23 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 23 marzo, Elliott sta portando avanto le trattative per la cessione del Milan con un nuovo acquirente. Un advisor starebbe studiando il dossier. Il nome dell'eventuale acquirente è sconosciuto.
> 
> L'advisor secondo Repubblica è Bank of America



Innanzitutto non credo che una banca possa essere mai interessata ad acquisire una squadra di calcio.
Anche se fosse immagino che ci sia un accesso graduale con una quota di capitalizzazione del Milan per poi subentrare in secondo momento. Elliott non credo che voglia cedere ora, anche perchè non ci realizzerebbe molto di più di quanto è stato il suo esborso. Per questo credo che, come già accennato altre volte in passato, si stia cercando un socio di minoranza per far entrare denaro fresco. In questo modo Elliott avrebbe sempre il controllo, diminuirebbe il rischio di capitalizzazione (campagna acquisti, oneri di gestione, costruzione stadio) e farebbe crescere comunque il marchio Milan. Non contando la possibile crescita esponenziale con l'ingresso nella nuova CL, la possibile quotazione in borsa ecc...


----------



## gabri65 (23 Marzo 2019)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Anch'io penso così sulla situazione dirigenziale e credo pure che non sia ancora il momento di una rivendita che in ogni caso sappiamo avverrà prima o poi. Credo sia roba di un paio di anni ancora o al più presto l'anno prossimo, se dovessimo essere in Champions e con una posizione abbastanza consolidata. In questo caso la dirigenza avrebbe agito bene e verrebbe probabilmente confermata.
> 
> Comunque non so te, ma ormai ogni volta che leggo ste notizie di compratori misteriosi, advisor e due diligence ho i brividi lungo la schiena.



Concordo, compresi i brividi. In assoluto, la cosa a cui tengo di più è che rimangano Paolo e Leonardo, chiunque subentri. Voglio sperare che siano entrati nel club con precise garanzie e un orizzonte di permanenza non precario. D'altra parte, non so se mi sbaglio, si parlava di un contratto di 3 anni per loro due, perciò queste notizie sembrano momentaneamente premature.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (23 Marzo 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Concordo, compresi i brividi. In assoluto, la cosa a cui tengo di più è che rimangano Paolo e Leonardo, chiunque subentri. Voglio sperare che siano entrati nel club con precise garanzie e un orizzonte di permanenza non precario. D'altra parte, non so se mi sbaglio, si parlava di un contratto di 3 anni per loro due, perciò queste notizie sembrano momentaneamente premature.



Infatti sulla dirigenza non ho preoccupazioni, mi preoccupa solo pensare all'iter infinito di certe trattative ma non penso che stavolta sarà così. Nel caso ci fosse del vero nella notizia, può essere, come ha ipotizzato qualcuno sopra, che sia un ingresso in minoranza.


----------



## vannu994 (23 Marzo 2019)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Innanzitutto *non credo che una banca possa essere mai interessata ad acquisire una squadra di calcio*.
> Anche se fosse immagino che ci sia un accesso graduale con una quota di capitalizzazione del Milan per poi subentrare in secondo momento.



Leggi bene, la Bank of America è presumibilmente l'advisor non il compratore


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Marzo 2019)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Innanzitutto non credo che una banca possa essere mai interessata ad acquisire una squadra di calcio.
> Anche se fosse immagino che ci sia un accesso graduale con una quota di capitalizzazione del Milan per poi subentrare in secondo momento. Elliott non credo che voglia cedere ora, anche perchè non ci realizzerebbe molto di più di quanto è stato il suo esborso. Per questo credo che, come già accennato altre volte in passato, si stia cercando un socio di minoranza per far entrare denaro fresco. In questo modo Elliott avrebbe sempre il controllo, diminuirebbe il rischio di capitalizzazione (campagna acquisti, oneri di gestione, costruzione stadio) e farebbe crescere comunque il marchio Milan. Non contando la possibile crescita esponenziale con l'ingresso nella nuova CL, la possibile quotazione in borsa ecc...



Advisor non vuol dire che vuole comprare il Milan. Gli Advisor sono “istituti” scelti dai venditori o acquirenti per far la trattativa oppure per controllare tutte le carte.


----------



## MarcoG (23 Marzo 2019)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Leggi bene, la Bank of America è presumibilmente l'advisor non il compratore



Confermo quello che dici. Ora non vorrei dire cretinate, ma mi sembra anche di ricordare che ci sia una normativa che impedisce comunque a Fondi, Banche e chiunque gestisca il credito al pubblico di essere (direttamente) proprietario di un club. Se qualcuno ne sa qualcosa sarei ben lieto di avere qualche riferimento normativo.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Marzo 2019)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Innanzitutto non credo che una banca possa essere mai interessata ad acquisire una squadra di calcio.
> Anche se fosse immagino che ci sia un accesso graduale con una quota di capitalizzazione del Milan per poi subentrare in secondo momento. Elliott non credo che voglia cedere ora, anche perchè non ci realizzerebbe molto di più di quanto è stato il suo esborso. Per questo credo che, come già accennato altre volte in passato, si stia cercando un socio di minoranza per far entrare denaro fresco. In questo modo Elliott avrebbe sempre il controllo, diminuirebbe il rischio di capitalizzazione (campagna acquisti, oneri di gestione, costruzione stadio) e farebbe crescere comunque il marchio Milan. Non contando la possibile crescita esponenziale con l'ingresso nella nuova CL, la possibile quotazione in borsa ecc...



Sento parlare di "capitali freschi" e "soci di minoranza" da quando ero nell' utero di mia madre.


----------



## Aron (23 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 23 marzo, Elliott sta portando avanto le trattative per la cessione del Milan con un nuovo acquirente. Un advisor starebbe studiando il dossier. Il nome dell'eventuale acquirente è sconosciuto.
> 
> L'advisor secondo Repubblica è Bank of America


----------



## Sotiris (23 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 23 marzo, Elliott sta portando avanto le trattative per la cessione del Milan con un nuovo acquirente. Un advisor starebbe studiando il dossier. Il nome dell'eventuale acquirente è sconosciuto.
> 
> L'advisor secondo Repubblica è Bank of America



Finalmente vedremo la vera cessione del Milan.


----------



## admin (23 Marzo 2019)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Finalmente vedremo la vera cessione del Milan.



Forse sì, quando accadrà.

Per considerarla vera cessione, ovviamente, dovrà esserci un nome ed un cognome. Senza cordate, maggioranze, minoranze e menate simili.


----------



## sette (23 Marzo 2019)

No, vi prego. Non sono pronto per un nuovo teatrino. Pietà!!!


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Marzo 2019)

cambiare proprietario tutti gli anni porta a dei gran casini.


----------



## Marcex7 (23 Marzo 2019)

Molto strano che i compratori si palesano solo nelle pause delle nazionali o nella settimana di ferragosto


----------



## SoloMVB (23 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 23 marzo, Elliott sta portando avanto le trattative per la cessione del Milan con un nuovo acquirente. Un advisor starebbe studiando il dossier. Il nome dell'eventuale acquirente è sconosciuto.
> 
> L'advisor secondo Repubblica è Bank of America



Io non ci voglio credere che ricomincia l'incubo della 2 diligence,degli slittamenti,dell'ottimismo e del pessimismo,del ci siamo o del se ne parla a fine mese,di Advisor,di studi legali,di organigramma da rifare,ecc....B A S T A !


----------



## Pitermilanista (23 Marzo 2019)

Fosse vero, ci sarebbero solo due ipotesi: ennesima farsa berlusconiana, o Milan di nuovo preminente nell'élite finanziaria del calcio europeo, al livello delle due spagnole e delle due arabe. Stiamo a vedere, sono curioso.


----------



## Djici (23 Marzo 2019)

Non esiste nessun buon motivo per una cessione minoratira di quote.

Così Elliott perderebbe una barca di soldi visto che sono convinti di cedere tra qualche anno triplicando il valore iniziale. 
E anche se fanno una cessione in borsa, cedere percentuali ora sarebbe folle. 
O credono nella loro operazione e non cedono nulla a nessuno fino alla cessione totale o hanno capito che non potranno fare la maxi plusvalenza ma non cercherebbero comunque un azionario minoritario...ma starebbero cercando di vendere tutto e subito.


----------



## Zenos (23 Marzo 2019)

Nano pelato che adora i calciatori senza orecchini che stringono la mano all'arbitro a fine partita.


----------



## mabadi (23 Marzo 2019)

ero convinto che Salvini, per chiudere l'accordo con xi jinping per la via della seta avesse inserito l'obbligo di comprare il Milan e vincere la CL entro 3 anni.


----------



## MrPeppez (23 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 23 marzo, Elliott sta portando avanto le trattative per la cessione del Milan con un nuovo acquirente. Un advisor starebbe studiando il dossier. Il nome dell'eventuale acquirente è sconosciuto.
> 
> L'advisor secondo Repubblica è Bank of America



Spero che il nuovo compratore sia serio e con disponibilità economiche importanti.

Insomma, che i nomi non siamo Barella, Sensi, Biraghi, Baselli, Meitè, Verdi, Deulofeu

I nomi devono essere Joao Felix, Bergwijn, Modric, Milinkovic-Savic


----------



## MissRossonera (23 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 23 marzo, Elliott sta portando avanto le trattative per la cessione del Milan con un nuovo acquirente. Un advisor starebbe studiando il dossier. Il nome dell'eventuale acquirente è sconosciuto.
> 
> L'advisor secondo Repubblica è Bank of America



Ogni volta che leggo queste notizie tremo...


----------



## Igniorante (23 Marzo 2019)

andreima ha scritto:


> No io non ci voglio credere piuttosto uno che prenda una fetta e metta tanti soldi.di nuovo una società nuova sarebbe il tracollo



Ma è palese che Elliott non potrebbe durare a lungo termine, non è nei suoi interessi.


----------



## Casnop (23 Marzo 2019)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Molto strano che i compratori si palesano solo nelle pause delle nazionali o nella settimana di ferragosto


Davvero insolito, si.


----------

